# To OPK or not to OPK - Help Please!!!



## SaraJewel

OK, so looking to find out how you ladies find using OPks...........

I've been tracking CM and have been sure that this is giving me a good indicator of my best fertile times, however am starting to doubt myself!

Has anyone noticed that they have EWCM when they get a positive on their OPK? I am wondering if for me, the 2 might not match up..........maybe I should be checking with a OPK?

Also, which is the best OPK to use? I've heard the digital ones are best, but then again they are more pricey!

Thanks Girls!!! :)


----------



## calm

I do often get the ewcm, but it is sometimes the day before a positive opk. I personally don't think the digital are the best. Why? They don't show any "shades". I have had manual opks go from positive to super positive (the line goes from pink to dark purple) but the digitals are always only a smiley face. I have found they give you a smiley face when the line is on the pale side (you can see this when you eject the stick, but I find you can't tell so well as they are blue dyes). I get one step OPK' on ebay, something like 50 for 6 pounds (I can't remember exactly) Good luck XXXX


----------



## Briss

I normally use CBFM but ever since I had laparoscopy it does not work that well (not sure why) so started using OPK as well to make sure I do not miss LH surge. I bought 2x20 first response (on sale in boots), quite pricy but I like them. yesterday for instance I noticed a faint second line which is a good indication that my LH levels are rising so ovulation is around the corner.


----------



## SaraJewel

Thanks Briss and Calm,

good to here other points of view and tips. Anyone else recommend particular OPKs, and anyone notice that EWCM coincides with a positive OPK test?


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Hi SaraJewel,
I hope you don't mind that I am lurking in the Over 35 section..:blush:. Though I am not quite 35, I will be very shortly and feel like I can easier relate to this age group. 
My husband and I are TTC. I have 2 older kids (10 & 11) from a previous marriage. My husband has no biological kids of his own. We TTC for SEVERAL months last year, no luck. I go so stressed/depressed I needed a break. We've been TTC all of this year. Still no luck. I worry something has changed significantly in me because with my other 4 pregnancies, I was pregnant the 1st try. I have been given a clean bill of health by my Dr. We also did a home sperm analysis on my husband and he is a rock star :thumbup:. This makes me extremely confident that age is playing a huge role in our struggle to conceive. 
Anyway, I was drawn to your question because I have this same issue. I get extremely HEAVY EWCM at CD 9. I mean,really really heavy. However, I do not get a positive OPK until CD 14 or CD 15, and at days 14 & 15 I have ZERO cervical mucus. I usally report 3 days in a row of positive OPK's with no mucus whatsoever. I am able to produce arosuel (sp) fluid so dryness isn't an issue. This month I am going to try preseed for the first time. Hoping it will make a difference. 
So, basically, monitoring cervical mucus is not a valid option for me. I use cheap OPK's from ebay. The brand is EGENS. They show 2 lines, different shades. For a positive it must be either the same color as the control or darker. I really believe they are accurate because I get cramps with ovulation, and the sticks always coincide with the cramps. 
Sorry for the length of this. I wanted to help you a little but I also needed to vent a little I guess. :hugs:


----------



## SaraJewel

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hi SaraJewel,
> I hope you don't mind that I am lurking in the Over 35 section..:blush:. Though I am not quite 35, I will be very shortly and feel like I can easier relate to this age group.
> My husband and I are TTC. I have 2 older kids (10 & 11) from a previous marriage. My husband has no biological kids of his own. We TTC for SEVERAL months last year, no luck. I go so stressed/depressed I needed a break. We've been TTC all of this year. Still no luck. I worry something has changed significantly in me because with my other 4 pregnancies, I was pregnant the 1st try. I have been given a clean bill of health by my Dr. We also did a home sperm analysis on my husband and he is a rock star :thumbup:. This makes me extremely confident that age is playing a huge role in our struggle to conceive.
> Anyway, I was drawn to your question because I have this same issue. I get extremely HEAVY EWCM at CD 9. I mean,really really heavy. However, I do not get a positive OPK until CD 14 or CD 15, and at days 14 & 15 I have ZERO cervical mucus. I usally report 3 days in a row of positive OPK's with no mucus whatsoever. I am able to produce arosuel (sp) fluid so dryness isn't an issue. This month I am going to try preseed for the first time. Hoping it will make a difference.
> So, basically, monitoring cervical mucus is not a valid option for me. I use cheap OPK's from ebay. The brand is EGENS. They show 2 lines, different shades. For a positive it must be either the same color as the control or darker. I really believe they are accurate because I get cramps with ovulation, and the sticks always coincide with the cramps.
> Sorry for the length of this. I wanted to help you a little but I also needed to vent a little I guess. :hugs:

Vent away, I think that's what this forum is for sometimes (or a lot of the time!!!). Sorry to hear about your stress, it can really get to you can't it? 

I've heard A LOT of good things about preseed, and it can't do any harm.

Thanks for your reply. I'm gonna try the OPKs next month just to check out if what I think is happening is actually happening!!!!! The dates when I get EWCM would add up, but you never know do you???
:dust:


----------



## marymoomin

Hi there. I dont understand the cervical mucus thing at all. I use opks and I get ewcm from day 10 and I never ov until cd18. I judt dont understand.
In order to keep the cm thin though I use Guaifenesin cough mixture to thin things. I conceived my daughter when I was on clomid and Guaifenesin was a godsend. I have tried preseed however it does, like all lubes kill a small amount of sperm so I have tried Guaifenesin this cycle. 
Good luck ladies. I look forward to reading a solution to the cm mystery on here!


----------



## Shellvz

I use OPK strips and temp every morning - have been able to successfully pinpoint ovulation each time :)


----------



## Briss

I have actually never been able to understand how CM works. my sex drive increases right after my period and this lasts either until O or until a few days before that. So usually I get a lot of virginal lube which looks and feels exactly like EWCM but I know it isn't. No idea how to distinguish the two so I just rely on my temp, CBFM and now also on OPK.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: I get EWCM about 2-4 days before O and I use cheap OPK strips to pinpoint O plus temping :thumbup:


----------



## SaraJewel

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: I get EWCM about 2-4 days before O and I use cheap OPK strips to pinpoint O plus temping :thumbup:

Thanks Butterfly!

I think I am the same as you, but am going to do OPK next month to double check. It's good to hear that there can be a correlation between EWCM and O!


----------



## SaraJewel

marymoomin said:


> Hi there. I dont understand the cervical mucus thing at all. I use opks and I get ewcm from day 10 and I never ov until cd18. I judt dont understand.
> In order to keep the cm thin though I use Guaifenesin cough mixture to thin things. I conceived my daughter when I was on clomid and Guaifenesin was a godsend. I have tried preseed however it does, like all lubes kill a small amount of sperm so I have tried Guaifenesin this cycle.
> Good luck ladies. I look forward to reading a solution to the cm mystery on here!

I think some ladies get EWCM for longer than others. I have had EWCM since CD13 (today is CD17) so that's 5 days already! We DTD successfully on CD14, but am thinking this was too early now that the EWCM has continued for longer than I expected. 

I did MY FIRST (!!) OPK today. I've got a pack of 20 for next month, but thought would have a practice. OK, I don't know what you girls think but I found it quite hard! Found it hard to get enough urine on the stick without getting it on the test, don't know if I got enough on, think got a little bit on the test, and got a negative result! 

Does practice make perfect? I think my first reply was a bit of a disaster to be honest.

Has anyone found that they still get EWCM after they have ovulated? It's such a puzzle!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sara, are you trying to piss on the OPK or dip it in a pot of pee? :haha: Peeing on the actual stick is a master art that should only be tried by experienced and well aimed POASers :haha::haha:

Nice on the 5 days of EWCM :thumbup:


----------



## SaraJewel

Butterfly67 said:


> Sara, are you trying to piss on the OPK or dip it in a pot of pee? :haha: Peeing on the actual stick is a master art that should only be tried by experienced and well aimed POASers :haha::haha:
> 
> Nice on the 5 days of EWCM :thumbup:

:haha:Tring to pee on stick!!!!!

I guessed it might be a master art..................

Yeah, I figure a lot of EWCM is good, however also confusing! That's why I wondered if I have already ovulated and whether EWCM can carry on after ovulation. Maybe I am ovulating now and I don't even know it!!!!!!!! Oh God, I suspect I am going crazy........


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't think you can get EWCM after you have O'd :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hi!!

I get ewcm by cd10 till ovulation. But once I ovulate it's gone. As far as the opk's goes I am still going :dohh:. The good thing for me is I get ovulation pain. I stick to bd right after af is over. I know that it could be hard to bd that often because of time, distance and other issues. Since we are still kind of being newlyweds, the bd gets done every day if not every other day :blush:.

But good luck with the opk's, they work wonder for many ladies on this forum. I am pretty sure that once you get the hang of it, you will be ok. On my part, laziness won over opk.


----------



## vermeil

SaraJewel said:


> Oh God, I suspect I am going crazy........

yeah.... that describes how I feel half the time too while ttc :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SaraJewel

vermeil said:


> SaraJewel said:
> 
> 
> Oh God, I suspect I am going crazy........
> 
> yeah.... that describes how I feel half the time too while ttc :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, it's hard work!

Well am using the OPKs, not poas but into a pot! Much easier. No sign of LH surge yet (CD11) but don't think I ovulate until around CD16-17 based on EWCM.

Of course am now starting to worry might not be ovulating at all or that am missing the surge. Can only really test around 5pm during the week, but have read that it's better to do it early afternoon so am gonna do that at the weekend.

Whole new level of things to stress about!

Any tips from anyone about OPK testing?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Sara. Loving this thread, I too get v confused about Ewcm and opks. I have used opks for a while (dipping not poas!) and always assume my ov day is the day after I get a +. However this month I had tons of Ewcm cd13 and cd14, then had a + Opk cd15 but no Ewcm! So Ewcm has stopped before ov for me. Not sure if that's the norm.

Well done for trying to figure this out, I will follow with interest.


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Sara. Loving this thread, I too get v confused about Ewcm and opks. I have used opks for a while (dipping not poas!) and always assume my ov day is the day after I get a +. However this month I had tons of Ewcm cd13 and cd14, then had a + Opk cd15 but no Ewcm! So Ewcm has stopped before ov for me. Not sure if that's the norm.
> 
> Well done for trying to figure this out, I will follow with interest.

Thanks! It's good to have a buddy! Still no EWCM for me or positive OPK, but this is normal (the EWCM) at this stage (CD12).

Yes, I thought you would get a couple of days (or more) EWCM then ovulate and then dry up. And I thought you would get the positive OPK a day or 2 before ovulation. How strange??? I did also read some proper research which said that EWCM was the best indicator for the fertile period and DTD when EWCM was present was the best time to conceive. I guess that's all well and good, except if you don't get any, or if you have it for more than 2-3 days before ovulation at which case it might be harder to conceive (although I've read on this forum about ladies conceiving when they DTD 4 days before they got a positive OPK!!!).

It is now wonder we are confused.:wacko:


----------



## Nicki123

It certainly is confusing! I was kinds sure I'd ovd already but today had a teeny bit of spotting and an achy tum so now I'm wondering if I am oving today after all... Some of the girls have persuaded me to try temping again next month if I don't get my bfp this month. Hopefully things will become clearer then.


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> It certainly is confusing! I was absolutely sure I'd ovd already but today had a teeny bit of spotting and an achy tum so now I'm wondering if I am oving today after all... Some of the girls have persuaded me to try temping again next month if I don't get my bfp this month. Hopefully things will become clearer then.

I know, that would make things clearer, but I think you can get too obsessed by it all and it can take over your life (if it hasn't done already!).

Advice from the experts is to DTD every 2-3 days, but I don't know if we could keep that up all month! We don't have the energy we used to, OH has had performance anxiety and we both work full time and need to have a life too!

I try and DTD every 2 days when I have EWCM and that is it. It hasn't been successful yet, but we are only just really getting over the performance anxiety slowly over the past few months. Don't want to get too obsessed as may end up getting stressed out and piling the pressure on OH again. He doesn't know I'm using Ovulation sticks as I think again that might add pressure. 

Sorry for the rant! Sometimes I start typing and can't stop!

So it sounds like the OPK was right! Hope your timing was OK. How long have you been trying?


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> It certainly is confusing! I was kinds sure I'd ovd already but today had a teeny bit of spotting and an achy tum so now I'm wondering if I am oving today after all... Some of the girls have persuaded me to try temping again next month if I don't get my bfp this month. Hopefully things will become clearer then.

Sorry, just read your signature and see you have just started trying again. Sorry for your losses, that must have been so tough I can't begin to imagine:hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Sara, thank you. We have just started properly trying again after all the tests and then our 3 month health kick, since the last mc back in Aug last year. I know what you mean about getting obsessed.... I have been there and am determined not to go back there again! I am trying to be more relaxed about it. But I think knowing when I ov (which temping might achieve) might help reduce the pressures of baby sex! It gets pretty tiring after a while doesn't it. Me and DH both work really hard, and while I love a weekend roll I just cannot be arsed on a gloomy Tuesday night after a late night in the office or whatever. We have tried a lot of :sex: this month and I think I'm kind of at my limit! So am hoping opks (and maybe temping) will help us pinpoint the right time.

I think you are taking exactly the right approach with OH - trying to keep the pressure off him. Better to take a few months extra to get there, than to freak him out. Fx for you Sara!


----------



## TacoTime

I use both IC and the digital ones just to confirm. When the line on the IC get to be almost as dark as the test line then I also use the digital. The smiley confirms takes out some of the guessing for me!


----------



## SaraJewel

TacoTime said:


> I use both IC and the digital ones just to confirm. When the line on the IC get to be almost as dark as the test line then I also use the digital. The smiley confirms takes out some of the guessing for me!

Thanks! What's IC? Is that ones which aren't digital?


----------



## SaraJewel

I love the weekend roll too, but like you say, bit harder after a day at work!

Good luck for this month, hope your timing was spot on :)


----------



## TacoTime

SaraJewel said:


> TacoTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use both IC and the digital ones just to confirm. When the line on the IC get to be almost as dark as the test line then I also use the digital. The smiley confirms takes out some of the guessing for me!
> 
> Thanks! What's IC? Is that ones which aren't digital?Click to expand...

Internet Cheapies


----------



## SaraJewel

OK, for those who are interested in correlation between OPKs and EWCM............. 

CD14 yesterday: EWCM started. Did 2 x OPKs, 1 at 12:30, 1 at 4:30. Both negative.

Done a bit of reading about when to do OPKs. 

Clear Blue Digital says any time of day and some women find it easiest first thing in the morning. Also says not to urinate 4 hours before test.

Boots digital says 10am-8pm, not to use FMU and not to drink a lot 2 hours before testing.

Most things I've read say not to use FMU, so don't understand why the Clear Blue Digital says this is OK! Also, how realistic is it not to urinate 4 hours before a test??!! I can only imagine urinary infections and dehydration!!!!

Please share experiences!!!


----------



## Macmad

SaraJewel said:


> OK, for those who are interested in correlation between OPKs and EWCM.............
> 
> CD14 yesterday: EWCM started. Did 2 x OPKs, 1 at 12:30, 1 at 4:30. Both negative.
> 
> Done a bit of reading about when to do OPKs.
> 
> Clear Blue Digital says any time of day and some women find it easiest first thing in the morning. Also says not to urinate 4 hours before test.
> 
> Boots digital says 10am-8pm, not to use FMU and not to drink a lot 2 hours before testing.
> 
> Most things I've read say not to use FMU, so don't understand why the Clear Blue Digital says this is OK! Also, how realistic is it not to urinate 4 hours before a test??!! I can only imagine urinary infections and dehydration!!!!
> 
> Please share experiences!!!

Hi Sara

Bit of a novice here to opk. I too have the CB opk and the Boots own brand as back up. I read that its best to test early to late afternoon as your surge usually happens in the morning and it takes a few hours to build up in your urine (expert opk-er's correct me if Im wrong). So i now do a CB test between 2-3pm after not drinking too much and holding onto wee for at least 2-3 hours. No way can i hold for 4 hours! lol. Not tried the Boots one yet.

Still waiting to surge this month and at the moment have hardly any CM at all. Have no idea what is going on!!!:shrug:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> SaraJewel said:
> 
> 
> OK, for those who are interested in correlation between OPKs and EWCM.............
> 
> CD14 yesterday: EWCM started. Did 2 x OPKs, 1 at 12:30, 1 at 4:30. Both negative.
> 
> Done a bit of reading about when to do OPKs.
> 
> Clear Blue Digital says any time of day and some women find it easiest first thing in the morning. Also says not to urinate 4 hours before test.
> 
> Boots digital says 10am-8pm, not to use FMU and not to drink a lot 2 hours before testing.
> 
> Most things I've read say not to use FMU, so don't understand why the Clear Blue Digital says this is OK! Also, how realistic is it not to urinate 4 hours before a test??!! I can only imagine urinary infections and dehydration!!!!
> 
> Please share experiences!!!
> 
> Hi Sara
> 
> Bit of a novice here to opk. I too have the CB opk and the Boots own brand as back up. I read that its best to test early to late afternoon as your surge usually happens in the morning and it takes a few hours to build up in your urine (expert opk-er's correct me if Im wrong). So i now do a CB test between 2-3pm after not drinking too much and holding onto wee for at least 2-3 hours. No way can i hold for 4 hours! lol. Not tried the Boots one yet.
> 
> Still waiting to surge this month and at the moment have hardly any CM at all. Have no idea what is going on!!!:shrug:
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Is this your 1st month? I am CD16 with EWCM (more than past 2 days) but still no surge. I am starting to wonder if there is any point to this as can't test til 5pm as not practical at work.


----------



## Macmad

Well technically my 2nd cycle off the pill. I'm CD14 with little to no CM and defo no EWCM. I think testing at 5pm is fine. I read somewhere, might of been here, a lady that tested when she got home from work. The Boots one says anytime between 10am and 8pm. I'm sure it will happen for us, just not when we expect! :thumbup:


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> Well technically my 2nd cycle off the pill. I'm CD14 with little to no CM and defo no EWCM. I think testing at 5pm is fine. I read somewhere, might of been here, a lady that tested when she got home from work. The Boots one says anytime between 10am and 8pm. I'm sure it will happen for us, just not when we expect! :thumbup:

Let me know how you get on with the OPK and good luck!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Sara, I have read in many places that the clear blue one should be tested using FMU as it works slightly differently to the others, but I can find an explanation for HOW it works differently! And now Im curious and want to know :) I will let you know if I find an explanation


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Sara, I have read in many places that the clear blue one should be tested using FMU as it works slightly differently to the others, but I can find an explanation for HOW it works differently! And now Im curious and want to know :) I will let you know if I find an explanation

Thanks Nicki!

I'm gonna use that one next month I think just to see the difference.

CD17. Day 4 of EWCM. OPK darker than all month today, but still not same colour or darker than test strip. I'm taking this as good sign!

Will keep going.................


----------



## SaraJewel

CD18. No EWCM. Test strip very faint. Suspect have ovulated.

Test line much darker yesterday (75% of control colour). Think that was the surge coming down?

Confirms good correlation between OPKs and EWCM for when to BD I think


----------



## Nicki123

I think you're right, sounds like you might have ovd. GL! X


----------



## Macmad

SaraJewel said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well technically my 2nd cycle off the pill. I'm CD14 with little to no CM and defo no EWCM. I think testing at 5pm is fine. I read somewhere, might of been here, a lady that tested when she got home from work. The Boots one says anytime between 10am and 8pm. I'm sure it will happen for us, just not when we expect! :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the OPK and good luck!Click to expand...

So today I did CB digi and for some reason it didn't work. Decided to try the Boots one and it was defo a positive, two thick dark lines. Just taken another CB digi as I was determined to see that smiley face and it was! So chuffed.....off to do loads of BDing :happydance:


----------



## SaraJewel

Thanks Nicki! Test still v faint today, v small (miniscule) EWCM this morning. Where are you at?

Nice one Macmad! Have fun!


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Sara, I have read in many places that the clear blue one should be tested using FMU as it works slightly differently to the others, but I can find an explanation for HOW it works differently! And now Im curious and want to know :) I will let you know if I find an explanation

Hey Nicki, I did some searching about this and didn't get any answers, so........thought it best to e-mail the experts, so sent a question to the doctors at Clearblue.

I asked if it would be better first thing using FMU or at 5pm using the Clearblue digital OPK. I mentioned that my 5pm urine is pale as I find it hard to restrict fluid through the afternoon and that my only option for testing is at these times.

This is their answer:

Hello, I would say morning. The LH surge occurs at around the 14th or 16 th day or so after the first day of bleed of your last period. It isn't an exact timing thing. You do need concentrated urine as you say so having been asleep all night and then using the first urine in the morning should give you the best chance of accurately picking up your surge.

So am going to use FMU next month. Also, I read on their website that this OPK remembers your baseline of LH, so I guess it provides a comparison of LH levels to detect your surge. It only measures LH just like the other test.

SJ x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Sara, very useful. Straight from the horses mouth :)

I'm 10dpo so trying to be patient and wait for either AF or testing 14dpo.


----------



## SaraJewel

Nicki123 said:


> Hi Sara, very useful. Straight from the horses mouth :)
> 
> I'm 10dpo so trying to be patient and wait for either AF or testing 14dpo.

I know, good to hear it from the experts!
I'm 7 DPO (roughly) and feeling a bit PMT! 
When is AF due? I think I'm due on Sunday. I am not feeling confident!

It's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it?


----------



## Nicki123

I did a test today, 12dpo, bfn and think I'm out.... Not feeling anything. Here's to next month for me. But plenty of time for you, Fx! Doesn't the 2ww just drag...


----------



## Macmad

Nicki123 said:


> I did a test today, 12dpo, bfn and think I'm out.... Not feeling anything. Here's to next month for me. But plenty of time for you, Fx! Doesn't the 2ww just drag...

You're not out until AF shows her ugly face. FX and baby dust


----------



## SaraJewel

It totally draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags!

I hate waiting for AF. Feeling more PMT by the day.


----------



## Macmad

SaraJewel said:


> It totally draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags!
> 
> I hate waiting for AF. Feeling more PMT by the day.

Any news Sara? :hugs:


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> SaraJewel said:
> 
> 
> It totally draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags!
> 
> I hate waiting for AF. Feeling more PMT by the day.
> 
> Any news Sara? :hugs:Click to expand...

Not really! Horrendous PMT so having a chilled out day. CD28. AF due from today onwards (usually have cycles of 28-33 days).

The wait continues...............

How are you?


----------



## Macmad

SaraJewel said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraJewel said:
> 
> 
> It totally draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags!
> 
> I hate waiting for AF. Feeling more PMT by the day.
> 
> Any news Sara? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really! Horrendous PMT so having a chilled out day. CD28. AF due from today onwards (usually have cycles of 28-33 days).
> 
> The wait continues...............
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Yeah not sure, keep telling myself that I'm not in with a chance and that AF is just around the corner so no sense in testing, lol. Not sure it's working though. I've got sore boobs and tired, other than that not much to report. I had a tiny tiny bit of pink CM today but trying so hard not to get my hopes up in case AF arrives. :hugs:


----------



## Macmad

The witch arrived :-(


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> The witch arrived :-(

Oh I'm sorry :hugs:

I think AF will come tomorrow for me........ Looks/feels like is on the way.

On to next month!

Are you OK?


----------



## Macmad

SaraJewel said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> The witch arrived :-(
> 
> Oh I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I think AF will come tomorrow for me........ Looks/feels like is on the way.
> 
> On to next month!
> 
> Are you OK?Click to expand...

Hi Sara
Yeah I'm good, won't be any chance for us this month as I'm away from hubby around 'O' time. But going to still do OPK and see when I get +. What OPK do you use? I'm not sure where to bother with cheapies or try Boots again? 
Any news for you? Xx


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> SaraJewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> The witch arrived :-(
> 
> Oh I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I think AF will come tomorrow for me........ Looks/feels like is on the way.
> 
> On to next month!
> 
> Are you OK?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sara
> Yeah I'm good, won't be any chance for us this month as I'm away from hubby around 'O' time. But going to still do OPK and see when I get +. What OPK do you use? I'm not sure where to bother with cheapies or try Boots again?
> Any news for you? XxClick to expand...

Well last month I used Boots and had one day that was dark but not as dark as the control line. I think that was around my peak tho, cos the next day it was pale again. I tested each day at around 5pm and twice on weekends (around midday and 5pm).

This month I am using Clearblue Digital Smiley face. I'm gonna use FMU as I checked with the experts who said that would be better than using 5pm urine that is pale (find it hard to restrict drinking!). It's frustrating hearing about people who can test multiple times in the day. There just isn't the time/facilities for me to do that at work!

I will let you know how the Clearblues go. I would personally continue with the Boots brand if they worked for you as I think they are good quality and reliable. I lot of people use the cheapies and then switch to the more expensive one when they start to see colour on the stick which seems like a good idea too.

Glad you are OK! I am fine. Was disappointed that it didn't happen last month, but turned it around now and thinking positive thoughts for next month


----------



## Macmad

GL for next month. Sending baby dust  x


----------



## SaraJewel

Macmad said:


> GL for next month. Sending baby dust  x

Back at you :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, mind if I join? I've written a similar post but had no replies. Then I came across this one :)

I've just started using opks this month, but I've tried to track cm for the past few months. I started getting a faint liine at cd10, it got darker on cd11 and then lighter on cd12 so I'm guessing that I O'd around cd12-13 according to opks.... problem is i was getting creamy cm from cd9-12, then egcm for 13-14, after supposed O! So I don't know which is right!.... I wonder if I had the surge and then it took a good 48hrs for egg to release?


----------



## Briss

how long is your cycle? what was your OPK on CD13 and 14?

It might be difficult to say when you O, try also temping for one cycle to see if you ovulate. I had two cycles in the past when I never got a trully positive OPK but my temp chart suggetsed that I ovulated both cycles.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Briss, I have a 27 day cycle so O is around cd13. I'm definately Ovulating as I had a Chemical a couple of months ago. I guess the best thing to do is to have lots more dtd :)


----------



## SaraJewel

Well all I can say is that I never go a positive OPK but got my BFP 2 days agao!!!!

Last month we BD'd every 2nd day when I had EWM. I think it was CD10, CD12 and CD14.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Woop! Congrats x


----------

